# Can I paint over a danish oil finish?



## Bryank930 (Nov 30, 2015)

So I'm making a football-shaped sign for my son's bedroom. I want to use a dark walnut danish oil for the finish, but I also want to be able to paint the laces and stripes on it too. 

Will I be able to do that once the danish oil cures?

I'm open to suggestions on other finishes too. I just know I don't want to use brown paint.


----------



## mako1 (Jan 25, 2014)

I would not use an oil based stain .I would use a aniline dye .Then paint the laces and topcoat the whole thing with whatever you prefer.


----------



## Bryank930 (Nov 30, 2015)

mako1 said:


> I would not use an oil based stain .I would use a aniline dye .Then paint the laces and topcoat the whole thing with whatever you prefer.


I've never used a dye. Any suggestions on brand, etc.?


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

I think you will be fine to paint your white laces over your dark Danish oil finish. 
You want you Danish finish to be dry. 
You can use oil or latex for the laces. 
I would use a very small artist brush.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

A danish oil finish is a mixture of oil based varnish and tung oil and thinned. Once it dries you can paint over it with an oil based paint. 

An aniline dye more or less is ink and not a finish. It would need some kind of finish over the top. You could coat it with sealcoat and then oil based paint. You would have to sand the sealcoat in order to put a water based paint over the top.


----------

